# Highback angle



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've been playing a bit with the setup of my board over the past few weekends. Think I have the stance width (about 20") and binding angle (18/-9) locked down and it feels good. But at the moment but highback angle is set to 0 (or the lowest setting on the binding - there are no angles on them).

I plan to make an adjustment to this this weekend to try it. Also read about alignment and need to ensure these stay parallel if they move too much off. 

But my question is about angles. Looking for suggestions for a starting angle I should try. I know this may change and I may need to tweak it, but is the best thing to:

1) get onto the board, into my stance, and move them until they feel like they are touching my calves in a normal stance?
2) take a standard angle (no idea but say 15 degrees) and try this

So how would you pick an angle to take the plunge into high back adjustment  

I ride on slopes, am somewhere between a beginner and an intermediate and finding my way now on reds. 

Thanks
G!

PS - been searching around forums and found some stuff but just really looking for what worked best for you guys when you tried it before...


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

ive never really been one to adjust the highbacks, but if I ever did, itd be little bits at a time. Ive also thought that the adjustable highbacks are for people that relax to much on their toe-side(as in you always want a little bit of lean on your toes). So you'd angle out the highback until you are comfortable centered, but slightly more on your toes.


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Liner - that is exactly what I want to do it. Not putting enough "knees" into my toe-turns. I know its technique and needs to be worked on but hoping this helps me remember a bit too

On my heels I'm fine , but when I look at the video on my toe-side I sort of stand up more and have my weight leaning forward, not knees bent if that makes sense. 

Not quite Michael Jackson in Smooth Criminal lean but something like it


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

I just started experimenting with this a few weeks ago too, having ridden with zero forward lean since I started but having been encouraged to experiment with it a bit.

Anyway it seems like most manufacturers have a slightly different system to adjust the highbacks. On my Unions, I initially tried a setting of 3 (out of a possible 6). That was a bit too aggressive, so I dropped it back to 2 and that seemed pretty good. No idea what bindings you're rocking or how many degrees that equates to though sorry but I did find it gave me a bit more support on my turns on steep terrain.

Another technique thing to think about that might help (it helped me a lot) is to think about using your front knee to steer the turn on steeper terrain. That sort of forces you to bend your knees more.

Whatever you do, make sure it's the same on both bindings. I accidentally spent most of a day riding with my left leg at +3 forward lean and the right leg on 0... couldn't figure out why it felt like a dog had bitten my left calf until I checked the highbacks when I got home!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just start them at the same angle as your boots, then adjust from there


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I know it's all personal preference but what do most guys set their highbacks to that ride park?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

gc2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been playing a bit with the setup of my board over the past few weekends. Think I have the stance width (about 20") and binding angle (18/-9) locked down and it feels good. But at the moment but highback angle is set to 0 (or the lowest setting on the binding - there are no angles on them).
> 
> ...


If your are talking about the forward lean of your highback, you adjust it if you are a hard carver and are looking for for pressure on your heal side edge. I would just play with it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zackmorris said:


> I know it's all personal preference but what do most guys set their highbacks to that ride park?


Zero. You don't want the highbacks restricting the flex of your boot in anyway. 

If you ride pipe where you're relying heavily on your edges, at least 2 clicks.


----------

